# Horse shoe boot scraper



## BigAl RIP

We are just comming into the mud season here . It will last the next couple of months . So I have all these old horse shoes and thought I would make up some boot scrapers similar to this design . All I need is 3 stiff brushes and I can build them . Looks like a great Christmas type gift for friends .


----------



## sharps_74

I make hoof picks out of them and give them to my riding students when they graduate. Lets them take a piece of the horse that they learned on with them.


----------



## muleman RIP

Al, don't wait for Christmas. I need mine NOW! We have incredible mud covered with a foot of snow. It just churns up to a hellish mess trying to clear an area. Water is running under the snow from the rain we had last Saturday.


----------



## snow dog

I bought a thing like that at the local hareware store a couple of years ago for less than 10 bucks, didn't think I could build it for that


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Al, don't wait for Christmas. I need mine NOW! We have incredible mud covered with a foot of snow. It just churns up to a hellish mess trying to clear an area. Water is running under the snow from the rain we had last Saturday.




Sorry that is the results of me doing my "MELT OFF DANCE"


----------



## muleman RIP

tommu56 said:


> Sorry that is the results of me doing my "MELT OFF DANCE"


I hope you need snowshoes to get up to the cabin!


----------



## joec

I've been consider making a gun rack for my cowboy action guns using horse shoes. I want it to hold a 1892 lever rifle, and side by side shot gun both with 20" barrels as well as two pistols and holster rig. Owned horse for about 10 years but have long since gotten away from them. At that time I had all the shoes I could find now I have to look a bit though living in Kentucky it shouldn't be hard to find plenty.


----------



## BigAl RIP

They charge about $25 bucks plus shipping now . I am picking up the brushes and flat bar tomorrow . I got horse shoes lying all over this place . I'll see what I can do for ya ,Bill !!!!


----------



## cpsseals

Love making stuff out of horse shoes... Here's a hand towel hook in our laundry room. Just two old shoes welded together on a chunk of flat steel.


----------



## cpsseals

An anniversary gift I made for my daughter who lives in Florida. Made from old shoes I found in our barn.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Can I borrow your ideal ? I love those .


----------



## cpsseals

Hey why not, that's what posting is all about. And besides, my name is Al and I'm 6'3". Guess what they've called me my entire life?  Lol


----------

